# Satoh beaver hydraulic loader bucket keeps going up.



## Little satoh (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi. I bought my satoh beaver tractor with front end loader about a year ago. Recently it blew a hose after I started it and drove it out of my garage. I replaced the hose but now when I start the tractor the bucket slowly raises up and dumps even though I am not pressing the controls. If I try to lower or curl the bucket it raises and dumps faster. The only way to lower it back down is to turn off the tractor and move the levers up and down. The bucket will not curl. Unless you physically force it it stay in the dump position. Also. It will occasionally make a loud squealing noise which will stop if i press slightly on a control lever. I dont know very much about hydraulics. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the problem started when the hose blew, I would do a hydraulic system pressure check. The relief valve may have failed. Otherwise, it will be your control valves are due for a rebuild.


----------

